# Bootsversicherung ?



## albifisch (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo Freunde der Bootsangelei,
ist es besser Boote bei einem speziellen Boots- u. Yachtsversicherer zu versichern, oder gehen auch die großen Allgemeinversicherer wie z.B. Allianz oder Aachener Münchener ?
Und wie unterscheiden die sich preismäßig ?Und vor allem Leistungsmäßig ?

Ist es auch ratsam für den Trailer eine Kasko abzuschließen ?
Das Boot wird kein Wasserlieger, wird ständig getrailert.
Bei einem bekannten wurden mehrmals die Sliprollen geklaut.
Schon ärgerlich wenn man dann noch z.B. 250€ Selbstbeteiligung hat , läppert sich das ganz schön.

Wäre Dankbar für einige Tips.

gruß
Albifisch#6


----------



## sunrise137 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Hi,
ich habe mit den normalen Versicherern keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mein erstes Boot war eine Hellwig Marathon mit 90 PS AB, das wollten einige gar nicht versichern. Wahrscheinlich wegen der häufigen AB-Diebstähle.

Wichtig ist, dass du im Schadensfall ein Ansprechpartner/Regulator hast. Das kann teilweise kompliziert werden, z. B. Boot auf dem abgestellten Trailer versichert oder nicht.
Man sollte darauf achten, dass man eine "Allgefahrendeckung" hat und bei der Haftpflicht ( Mindestdeckung teilweise 10 Mio.)auf Vorgaben deiner Urlaubsländer.
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Nammert24.de und Norman aus dem Boote-Forum( Blaue Elise) gemacht. Aktuell bin ich bei Norman und sehr zufrieden.Es gibt einige Berichte über unkompliziert abgewickelte Schäden.

Einige Sachen sind auch über deine Privathaftpflicht abgedeckt, aber darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## thanatos (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

`ne Haftpflichtversicherung macht schon Sinn,
 aber was das sonstige betrifft ???? da waren mir die 
 Beiträge doch etwas fett .Für den Beitrag hätte ich mir für einen fünf PS Motor alle fünf Jahre einen neuen kaufen können ,erstatten wollten sie jeweils nur den Zeitwert und für das Boot hätte ich eh so gut wie nix bekommen.
 Ich denke ´ne ordentliche Versicherung für etwas Höherwertigeres zu finden ist nicht leicht ,denn Fairnes und 
 Anstand sind Vokabeln die Versicherungen absolut fremd sind.


----------



## relgna01 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

5 Ps Boote sind bei den meisten normalen Haftpflichtversicherungenmit drin erst drüber sollte man etwas extra machen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Hallo.
eine Haftpflicht ist in manchen Häfen sogar Pflicht. In Holland muss ein Boot Versichert sein.
Ich habe meins hier Versichert, da kannst du auch direkt den Trailer mit versichern. Ist Günstig und es gab nie Probleme. Allerdings habe ich meinen Trailer nicht versichert, ich habe ein grünes Kennzeichen und er steht auf einem abgeschlossenen Hof.
Ich bin aber am überlegen ob ich für das Boot auch eine Kasko nehme. Kostet zwar etwas, aber dann schläft man ruhiger.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Hallo
Ich kenne eure Boote nicht und weis auch nicht wo ihr fahrt.
Aber eine Haftpflicht ist doch wohl pflicht oder habt ihr soviel Geld um eventuelle Schäden zahlen zu können.
Kasko habe ich auch , so das mein Boot auf dem Wasser und auf dem Trailer versichert ist .
Natürlich kostet das!
Ralf


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Bin mit dem alten Boot bei Norman gewesen (Haftpflicht) und hab mir für das neue auch gerade wieder ein Angebot machen lassen. Diesmal mit Vollkasko.

Kann Ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## WalKo (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Allianz macht keine Bootsversicherung die haben aber eine die wohl zu dem Konzern gehört. Ich bin da versichert ohne verglichen zu haben, weil der Agenturinhaber zur Familie gehört. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Fischfrea (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Hallo der Norman Nammert ist sehr zu empfehlen und jeder kann auf seiner Seite sich zunächst erstmal kostenlos seine Wunschversicherung aus suchen ob Haftpflicht oder Kasko und sieht dann den Betrag den es kosten würde. Im Booteforum schwören die meisten Bootseigner auf Norman. Immer ansprechbar hilft unklompliziert bei Schadensfällen was will man mehr als Bootseigner. Ich bin auch bei Ihm versichert und bestens zufrieden.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## sunrise137 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Sorry,
Norman heisst nicht Nammert.

Falls du das aus meinem Beitrag abgeleitet hast, Norman ist aus dem Raum Hamburg und Nammert24.de eine Agentur irgendwo bei Berlin.
Wie gesagt, habe ich mit beiden sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ausschlaggebend für den Wechsel zu Norman waren die durchweg guten Berichte von den Usern des BF, das ist alles sehr glaubwürdig und nicht gefaked. Weiterhin fährt Norman selbst Boot und kann daher einiges besser nachvollziehen als jemand ohne diesen Hintergrund.

So jetzt höre ich auf, sonst krieg ich noch einen auf den "Deckel" wegen Schleichwerbung. Am Besten braucht man keine Versicherung, hat also keinen Schaden.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## albifisch (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Danke euch allen,

bin dann erstmal im Boote-Forum unterwegs, und werde Normen kontaktieren.

gruß
Albifisch:m


----------



## Bodensee89 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Norman heisst Norman Voit aus Quickborn.


----------



## allegoric (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Ich habe bei Bavaria ne Haftpflicht abgeschlossen. Mein Boot ist ein Alukahn mit 20 PS hinten dran. Mir war alles andere auch zu fett, zumal die Kiste 99% im Jahr in der Garage steht und diese dort über die Hausrat abgesichert ist. Ich habe daher nur eine Haftpflicht genommen, sodass ich nur bei Schäden anderer versichert bin. Wenn man ein riesen Loch in ne Yacht rammt, will ich das ungern bezahlen. Kosten waren daher erträglich. Hab aber nur 3 Mio genommen. Wenns drüber ist, bin ich eh im A***** .


----------



## AnglerHerbert (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Eigenes Boot habe ich nicht, aber wo wir uns immer eins Geliehen haben wurde natürlich auch eine Versicherung gemacht beziehungsweise mussten wir zahlen da war es auch immer die Bavaria. Ich denke man sollte schon eine Versicherung nehmen die auf den Gebiet fit ist vor allen am besten noch wo man einen Berater hat.


----------



## Chips (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsversicherung ?*

Habe mein Boot bei Pantaenius versichert. War zwar nicht der günstigste, aber der einzige den ich gefunden habe der Norwegen komplett mit abdeckt.

Die anderen hatten Norwegen nur bis bis max. Höhe Bergen 
als Fahrtgebiet.

Weil ich aber meist zwischen Alesund und Trondheim angele und auch mal das Boot dort mit hinnehme, kam für mich kein anderer
Versicherer in Frage.

Ich zahle rund 63€ für die Haftplicht und 320€ für die Vollkasko pro Jahr
für Boot+Motor+Trailer.
(Richtet sich natürlich nach der Höhe der Versicherungssumme)

Dafür bekomme ich bei der Vollkasko in den ersten 4 Jahren die volle Versicherungssumme (z.B. bei Diebstahl) zurück.

Danach wird die Versicherungssumme und die Prämie angepasst.

Chips


----------

